# Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy.



## casmr36 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to this site and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me about how long a 30lb bag of Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy food lasts? According to the recommended daily feeding chart I would need to give my "little" guy 3-4 cups a day. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, my math might not be totally right, but based on the website their are 3,553 Kcals/kg. There are 13.61 kg in a 30 pound bag. So there are 48,356.33 Kcals per 30 pound bag (3,553 x 13.61). It contains 450 Kcals/cup, so 4 cups would contain 1,800 Kcals. Divided by the number of calories in the whole bag, the bag should last 26.86 days. 

It's a slow day at work, clearly. xD


----------



## mrssherman15 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow - someone's a smarty pants! Haha.

My pup eats 4 cups a day and goes through the 15 lb. bags in about two weeks. So I imagine the 30 lb. bag (which we need to start buying) will last almost a month.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Usually 4 cups of kibble weigh about a pound. Of course, there are small variations depending on the kibble but it's a good estimate. So for those of use who aren't so smartypants (or for smartypantses who are not having a slow day at work ), it's good enough.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol guys. You mean not everyone enjoys flexing their brain muscles with a good 'old real life word problem? ;p (Says the girl who barely passed high school math. )


----------



## coreysmom (Jul 6, 2012)

Regardless of your math, the feeding guide on the bag is just a suggestion and and the dog food companies usually go to the higher side of the feeding scale. You may have to adjust your feeding amounts once he has eaten this food for a little while. It is important for the large breed dogs to grow slow and steady, they need to maintain a good weight, but not be chubby. If you find that he is getting chubby with the current amount you are feeding, you may need to decrease the amount you are feeding. Likewise if he is looking too skinny, you may need to bump it up. 
Sooo, this bag may last you about a month, but the next one may not last as long or maybe longer


----------

